# Switzerland with RV's over 3500 kgs



## 118328

Having just left Switzerland I can assure anyone with an RV over 3500kgs that it could not be more simple, enter at the border and fill in a form that takes 2 minutes, state how long you are going to be in the country on the form, mutiply the number of days by 3.25 Swiss francs (approx 2 euros) pay and that's it, eg: 15 days 30 euro's. You get a receipt that you keep with you and if you wish to extend your stay go to the post office and get a top up. Two things to remember are that you need to pay the tax on 3500kgs + RV's regardless of wether you use motorways or not, you need it for all roads in Switzerland, the 2nd point is that if you are not travelling everyday you can purchase a 10 day pass and specify the days you wish to travel, I mention this as it is not generally offered, you have to ask at the border, all in all quite cheap we thought because once purchase you have no motorway tolls to pay and we all know how quick they can add up as group 3 in France !


----------



## bognormike

A timely reminder PJS - it can often work out cheaper to drive an over 3500kg van though Switzerland than a smaller 'van, as you're only paying for the time you're there - rather than a full year's charge. :wink:


----------



## olley

Hi PJS I have used this system myself in 05 and as you say its simple, however I believe one or two posters have suggested that if for example you bought a 30 day one, and stayed 14 days on a campsite without moving, you would have to knock 14 days off it. 

In other words every day you spend in Switzerland; irrespective of whether you use the roads or not you have to pay. Do you know if that's correct?

Olley


----------



## peejay

Hi;

I'm interested in this one now we have a 3900kg van.

I'm passing through Switzerland next year 2 days max on the way out beginning of May and the same on the way back end of June, ie, over 30 days between each journey.

Whats the best option for me?

pete


----------



## olley

Hi Pete I think from memory 10 days is the shortest you can buy.

Olley


----------



## Don_Madge

peejay said:


> Hi;
> 
> I'm interested in this one now we have a 3900kg van.
> 
> I'm passing through Switzerland next year 2 days max on the way out beginning of May and the same on the way back end of June, ie, over 30 days between each journey.
> 
> Whats the best option for me?
> 
> pete


Hi Pete,

If you are just transiting Switzerland get a 10 day permit for SF32.50 that will do you out and back. We use to do that with our Laika A class 4200kg.

Don't buy a 1 day pass as there is a minimum charge of SF25.

Some people have problems at the border mainly because they have not done any research, this Swiss are very efficient regardless of what the truckers claim.

Try and transit on a Sunday as the roads are usually quieter and you won't have to queue with the truckers to get your permit.

Enjoy your trip.

Don


----------



## peejay

Thanks Olley & Don;

Just out of interest, if I only use 4 of the 10 days, how long is the remainder of the permit valid for?

Pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Last year we were told that our vignette, purchased in June, would expire on 31 December, so in theory you have from 1 Jan to 31 Dec to use your pass. If you are towing a car that would require vinette as well.
They stick them on the inside of your windscreen and when you try to remove them the come off in four or five pieces.
I do stand to be corrected on the above, but was current info 2008

Dave P


----------



## Rapide561

*Swiss tolls*

Hi

I fully agree with what Don has said in relation to tolls for vehicles over 3500 kg.

Minimum charge of 25 SFR

Daily rate - 3.25 SFR per day - therefore a day day allowance is 32.50 SFR

I have some blank forms. PM me and send a stamped addressed envelope and I will send you one.

Russell


----------



## darach

Hi Olley
If you want to stay legal, you definitely need a pass for every day whether you drive or not. We emailed the Swiss road department last year.
Hi Peejay
The 10 day pass is extremely simple as people have said and I am almost 100% is valid for 12 months.
Derek


----------



## Rapide561

*Toll*

Hi

Yes the Swiss toll for costing 32.50 SFR for upto 10 days worth of travel is valid for one year from the date of issue.

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge

It has been 7 years since we had to buy a permit for a van over 3500kg and in those days the permit was valid for one year from issue date.

We would transit Switzerland in early December on the way to Cyprus and return in May/June and the permit was still valid.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Last year we were told that our vignette, purchased in June, would expire on 31 December, so in theory you have from 1 Jan to 31 Dec to use your pass. If you are towing a car that would require vinette as well.
> They stick them on the inside of your windscreen and when you try to remove them the come off in four or five pieces.
> I do stand to be corrected on the above, but was current info 2008
> 
> Dave P


Dave,

The vignette that they stick on your windscreen is for vehicles up to 3500kg and costs SF40.

A 2009 vignette is valid untill the 31st January 2010.

The 2010 vignette is on sale from the 1st December 2009 and is valid until the 31st January 2011.

Don


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thanks Don 

Dave P


----------



## peejay

Thanks gents.



> Try and transit on a Sunday as the roads are usually quieter and you won't have to queue with the truckers to get your permit.


Thanks Don, generally though, I don't think theres any easy answer to getting through traffic wise, if you travel when the trucks are on the road its congested, if you travel on a Sunday, all the day trippers are out and its congested, especially getting through the St Gottard 

Pete


----------



## malkay

Thanks all .
I have followed this post with interest as will be going through Switzerland in July.Have been many times before but under 3.5. This is the first time over this weight and was unsure as to procedure. 

Yet again the value of the forum proves its self.

Mal


----------



## ob1

Mal - I'm late in on this one, but do remember that the charge for vehicles over 3500kg is a general heavy vehicle charge and is applicable to ALL Swiss roads. It differs from the 'vignette' system for smaller vehicles which only applies to toll roads. What I'm trying to say is don't try driving on non toll roads without a permit like you could with your under 3500kg outfit.

Look at 'Swiss Road Tolls (Amended)' in the Switzerland Touring section for full info.

Ron


----------



## 118328

This was stated in the first post.


----------



## torrhead

*Permit Switzerland*

I have just passed though Switzerland both ways. Got the 10 day permit (over 3500kg) costing 32 SF.It is valid for a year from the date of purchase, make an entry on the days of travel, (before travelling,) entry includes Day of the week, full date, ex 1/6/2009. The border agency staff were very helpful, explaining the above system in detail. I was stopped on the return journey as I did not have a sticker displayed, (not issued for a permit), I produced the completed document and was politely told to proceed.


----------



## Avante524

hello

I received this from the Swiss Tourist Board in London last week, these people at the Tousit Board are brilliant and answered my enquiry very quickly.
Hope it helps as it's kinda from the horses mouth as they say....

Cheers. Bill.

Please find below the text from the attachment; 
Heavy vehicle fee (on all the roads) for motorhomes, caravans, passenger vehicles + 3,5 t = per day CHF 3.25, per month CHF 58.50, 1 year CHF 650.00, 10 single days (valid from 0700 pm the day before, validity 1 year) CHF 32.50.
> 
> The maximally permissible measures for trailers and caravans

Width 2.55 m
> Length, tow-bar included 12.00 m
> Length of the pulling vehicle with caravan 18.75 m
> Height, luggage included 4.00 m

Kind Regards Nick RobbSales Manager Switzerland Travel Centre Ltd.30 Bedford StreetLondonWC2E 9ED Phone: +44 (0)207 4900Direct Line: +44 (0) 207 420 4915Fax: +44 (0)207 420 4922 mailto: [email protected]://www.stc.co.uk SWITZERLAND TO JOIN THE SCHENGEN VISA SCHEME 
Switzerland to join the Schengen visa scheme on 12 December. Many foreign nationals residing in the UK have until now not required a visa for Switzerland. Anybody who needs a Schengen visa to visit other European countries will now need one to enter Switzerland. The Embassy of Switzerland in London will be able to start issuing Schengen visas on Monday 15 December 2008. Travellers wishing to apply for a visa must call the helpline premium rate number 090 6577 1222 to make an appointment before visiting the Embassy's premises. For further details please visit: http://www.eda.admin.ch/eda/en/home/reps/eur/vgbr/ref_visinf/visgbr.html 
Nationalities such as Indian, Pakistani, South African, Zimbabwean, Chinese, Thai, Philippines, Russia etc... need a Schengen Visa


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How much do we charge them, when they come over here???


Kev.


----------



## Avante524

Yeah our lot are missing out with this one, but I suppose they've been to busy filling out expense forms ?????


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Avante524 said:


> Yeah our lot are missing out with this one, but I suppose they've been to busy filling out expense forms ?????


That's a shocking thing to say about the to$$ers, sorry respected members who run our country.

Kev.


----------



## Rapide561

*Swiss tolls*



Kev_n_Liz said:


> How much do we charge them, when they come over here???
> 
> Kev.


Hi

We do not charge "them" anything. However, the Swiss toll form includes tunnels and passes etc. In the UK, a Swiss visitor would pay for the Humber Bridge, the Dartford Crossing, the Severn Crossings, the M6 toll and more. The Swiss system is excellent value for money, and at 32.50 SFR costs about £19 for one year.

Russell


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Very good, so if they avoid those, they can get away with it then except, no they get caught at the pumps.

Kev.


----------



## Rapide561

*Tolls*

Quite correct. Swiss fuel is usually cheaper that fuel in the UK.

I do think though that the Swiss toll system is very efficient compared to France and Italy. How many thousands of people work in the toll booths in Italy etc? Wages paid from Tolls. Same in Switzerland but not many at all employed to collect the payment.

Russell


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I must admit, as system go it seems to be one of the better ones, I bet it works like clockwork too.

Kev.


----------



## Rapide561

*Clockwork*

Not so sure about clockwork.

For vehicles under 3500 kg.... The vehicle arrives at the border and the "staff" may look at passports and also check if you have the necessary vignette. If you do not have a vignette, you pay cash 40 SFR or 30 Euro and the staff apply the sticker to the windscreen. There are usually a few staff members on duty. If you arrived at the border today, the sticker would show "09" and be valid until the end of January 2010.

Now, for vehicles over 3500 kg. You arrive at the border and are advised to proceed into the office and pay. There are two "tills" in the place at Mulhouse/Basle. This can be very slow as the staff end up filling the forms out etc etc. My last encounter, in December 08 took 30 minutes as documented in my Italy journey report. The form costs 3.25 SFR per day, minimum charge of 25 SFR. A one year pass allowing 10 days worth of travel costs 32.50 SFR.

However, my first Kontiki - 3850kg was waved through and charged as an under 3500 vehicle, effectively ripping me off out of 7.50 SFR but I could not be bothered to argue. Most unlike me.

Russell


----------



## ob1

PJS said:


> This was stated in the first post.


Your right. I did say I was late in on the thread and I should have read through it all rather than the last page.

Ron


----------

